
Protecting Customer Privacy - rgawdzik
https://blog.coinbase.com/2016/11/18/protecting-customer-privacy/
======
mp3jeep01
Relevant: [http://www.coindesk.com/irs-seeking-data-coinbases-
bitcoin-c...](http://www.coindesk.com/irs-seeking-data-coinbases-bitcoin-
customers/)

